# Bought my wife a house to Fix and Flip



## Melensdad

The lovely Mrs_Bob is sick and tired of teaching.  Wants to try something else.

She has a sister who doesn't have a job, but has worked as a "handy man" doing odd jobs for the past couple of years.  She can set tile, paint, do drywall repairs, replace a faucet, wire a light fixture, etc.  And she is SUPPOSED to pay me rent for living in our garage apartment but that has not happened in quite some time.

I've flipped some townhouses, houses, commercial buildings, etc so we are not going into this without any experience, but this is going to be my wife's project.  With her sister.

I bought the house at auction for $82K.  Gave her a $20K budget.  Comps in the area are running about $135-145,000.  Hoping to get the house repaired and dressed up in budget and then list it below market for a quick sale.  Looking for $129K.

This one needs a roof.  Garage is detached and needs work.  Probably needs kitchen cabinets replaced, or at least re-faced and doors/drawer fronts replaced along with new countertops (laminate NOT granite in this neighborhood).  Some paint and some drywall repairs.  Hopefully not much more.

Anyone else do this?  

If YES, how many do you do a year?  I told my wife that if she could do 3 to 5 a year it would totally replace her teaching income.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

My parents did that for years. Even growing up they would buy a wreck of a house for a song and dance. We'd live in it and in about 5 years they would completely reno it then sell. 

Then when mom's job was eliminated in the 90s she started buying houses, fixing them up, renting them for a year or so then selling them. When they moved to the city, they watched the housing market closely. Then when it started to rise, they bought a property, built a 5 bedroom house with detached garage with a total investment of around 320k. They lived in it for a couple years then sold it for roughly 400k. Now, they still have a couple of rentals and fulltime it in their motor home.


----------



## Doc

Good luck.   I've considered this but never tried it.   I know of married couples that tried it.   In the end they were lucky to stay married.   Working together can be tough on relationships.  Good luck to the sista's.


----------



## Melensdad

Doc, got to say, this is my wife's project.  

This is not OUR project.  It is HER project.  I funded it so she could see that she can replace her job, make some cash, work flexible hours with less pressure and more fun.  Teaching has become a high stress job with little flexibility and no fun.  I know many teachers who are no longer happy with the profession, many who have departed it.


----------



## Doc

I hear ya Bob.   Good luck staying out of the fray.  I hope it works out for your wife and her sister.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Bob, in your situation with her being the boss on this project there are only two words I want to hear from you. YES DEAR. Trust me, it will save your sanity. LMAO 

That's the stance dad always took with the renovations.


----------



## JimVT

And all i did was buy the wife a new lawn mower!


----------



## Melensdad

JimVT said:


> And all i did was buy the wife a new lawn mower!



You are safe.  Just never buy her anything with a cord that plugs into the wall.  

Like a vacuum cleaner


----------



## Melensdad

Well there is good and bad with this flip.

Gave my wife a $20,000 budget to repair this house.  Its a modest house and it will only cell for a modest price.  I am now projecting we will have spent $30,000 when we are done.  I tried to control the budget but 'design choices' keep the spending climbing.  Choices are not my choices with the exception of some fairly minor choices I approved in the lower level bathroom.  

We will still make money but damn.  I look at it as giving up $10,000


----------



## FrancSevin

In 1976 I lived in Chicago and was hired fulltime as a firefighter/paramedic. But I had a four month wait to start.

Firemen were then on one day and off for two in rotation. We organized a flip company and turned house around in 30 to 60 days. Split profits based on time participation. I learned a lot of trade skills and had a blast doing it. 

So, I bought a burned out house in St Peter's MO to flip. Some 300 miles away but right next to my in laws. Halfway thru the project my wife informed me ( along with her mom and dad) that we were moving in. I would never live in a house I flipped. So, I've been reworking on it ever since.

A four month flip is relatively slow but the wife was still in Chicago and I could do most of the work alone. And do exactly what I wanted. Once she got involved in design the process was extended.

We are still making "changes."

MD,,,; The big issue with your arrangement, would be the two women making decisions. It's hard enough with one and certainly will extend the timeline. In flipping, time is money.

 If you think two women would have issues, think of ten guys with ego's making a consensus decision. So our little company in Chicago, though a co-operative effort of equals, with each project we put one guy in charge of final decisions so the project would stay on time and budget.  

My advice is free and worth every penny. 

You should probably invest in some single malt .


Good luck.


----------



## Melensdad

FWIW, my sister-in-law gets virtually NO INPUT on what is being done to this house.  *She is labor.  Not management.  *

My wife is making the real decisions, I'm offering some input when I see potential for over-spending.  But as for design choices, I really don't care as long as it remains "neutral enough" to attract buyers.

The kitchen is a grey & white them.  As you can see below.  Cheap cabinets.  Light duty commercial grout-able vinyl tile.  There will be a grey counter top.  Backsplash is a ceramic tile that looks like white marble with grey streaks.  Ugly?  Good looking?  Awesome?  So-so?  I guess its irrelevant to me, but it is relevant to buyers.  I think it will look pretty darn good when its done.  Not ugly.  Probably good looking, possibly awesome?    

I've been working on my wife's project.

Today the countertop people show up to measure for the install.  It will be a laminate type product as this is a modest house in a modest neighborhood.  

I finished installing the kitchen floor on Saturday ... but it still needs to be grouted.

Today I plan to start installing tile in the shower.  

I only work a few hours each day because my arthritis tends to rebel and cause me to be a crabby MF'er if I work a full day.  So I'll go in about 10, depart about 2 this afternoon.  Get done what I get done and be happy with whatever is on the wall at "quitting time" today.  Target date is to have this house on the market before the end of the month.  Tile and painting are the biggest projects left to complete.  We have a project in the family room, not really sure what we are going to do with 1 wall that is a mess.  Might pay someone to come in and hang drywall?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Looking good


----------



## FrancSevin

FrancSevin said:


> In 1976 I lived in Chicago and was hired fulltime as a firefighter/paramedic. But I had a four month wait to start.
> 
> Firemen were then on one day and off for two in rotation. We organized a flip company and turned house around in 30 to 60 days. Split profits based on time participation. I learned a lot of trade skills and had a blast doing it.
> 
> So, I bought a burned out house in St Peter's MO to flip. Some 300 miles away but right next to my in laws. Halfway thru the project my wife informed me ( along with her mom and dad) that we were moving in. I would never live in a house I flipped. So, I've been reworking on it ever since.
> 
> A four month flip is relatively slow but the wife was still in Chicago and I could do most of the work alone. And do exactly what I wanted. Once she got involved in design the process was extended.
> 
> We are still making "changes."
> 
> MD,,,; The big issue with your arrangement, would be the two women making decisions. It's hard enough with one and certainly will extend the timeline. In flipping, time is money.
> 
> If you think two women would have issues, think of ten guys with ego's making a consensus decision. So our little company in Chicago, though a co-operative effort of equals, with each project we put one guy in charge of final decisions so the project would stay on time and budget.
> 
> My advice is free and worth every penny.
> 
> You should probably invest in some single malt .
> 
> 
> Good luck.


 What the hell here????
 I did not place a link to "BITCOIN".  Yet my word "invest"  ( post #19) has be kidnapped for an add for BitCoin.

 I don't even like BITCOIN!!!!!

 I spend most of my money wisely on women, booze, and horses. Yes, some of it_ is_ wasted but never on BITCOIN.


----------



## FrancSevin

Melensdad said:


> FWIW, my sister-in-law gets virtually NO INPUT on what is being done to this house. *She is labor. Not management. *
> 
> My wife is making the real decisions, I'm offering some input when I see potential for over-spending. But as for design choices, I really don't care as long as it remains "neutral enough" to attract buyers.
> 
> The kitchen is a grey & white them. As you can see below. Cheap cabinets. Light duty commercial grout-able vinyl tile. There will be a grey counter top. Backsplash is a ceramic tile that looks like white marble with grey streaks. Ugly? Good looking? Awesome? So-so? I guess its irrelevant to me, but it is relevant to buyers. I think it will look pretty darn good when its done. Not ugly. Probably good looking, possibly awesome?
> 
> I've been working on my wife's project.
> 
> Today the countertop people show up to measure for the install. It will be a laminate type product as this is a modest house in a modest neighborhood.
> 
> I finished installing the kitchen floor on Saturday ... but it still needs to be grouted.
> 
> Today I plan to start installing tile in the shower.
> 
> I only work a few hours each day because my arthritis tends to rebel and cause me to be a crabby MF'er if I work a full day. So I'll go in about 10, depart about 2 this afternoon. Get done what I get done and be happy with whatever is on the wall at "quitting time" today. Target date is to have this house on the market before the end of the month. Tile and painting are the biggest projects left to complete. We have a project in the family room, not really sure what we are going to do with 1 wall that is a mess. Might pay someone to come in and hang drywall?


 
 I like it so far.  But the level isn't level!

 OH Wait,,,;the picture is sideways.



 Nevermind


----------



## Melensdad

My job at the house has been doing tile.

Largely because I don't like to do these things ... I don't do drywall.  I don't paint.  I don't install lights.  I don't install appliances.  I don't install plumbing fixtures.  

Long ago my grandfather, father and uncle were bricklayers & tile layers.  My grandfather & uncle made a good life of it.  My uncle taught me tile work.  Never forgot it, actually enjoy it when I am left alone and not pestered ... so I do tile.  

I've been busy.

I still have to grout one of the bathroom floors.  It will get 2 different colors of grout.  Perimeter will be dark grey grout to match the dark grey tile.  Then the inner field will get white grout ... that is tomorrow.

Backsplash in the kitchen will be done in tile.  A white/grey marble looking tile.  3" by 12" rectangles.  Very nice looking tile.  Probably set in a white grout.

My wife said she actually wants to try do it ... she has never set tile so I'm


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Looks good


----------



## Melensdad

Carpet will be installed on Friday ... I will not be there for that event.  I'm heading to see Melen at law school and take her some furniture and other odds and ends.  She is not coming home for Easter but rather is heading to her boyfriends house for the holiday. 

We are thinking the counter tops may arrive next week (hope so)

FWIW, my Real Estate agent who handles my properties, suggested we list this in the $139-$145 range.  It will end up being one of the nicest houses in the area.  

While a modest home, it has a lot of nice features. So when I originally thought that $125 was possible I'm now thinking that we could get $130-$135, which, considering my wife's desire to upgrade even the smallest details, would be a nice thing.

FWIW, here are some of the BEFORE photos ... 2 large construction dumpsters + a trailer of trash & debris were hauled away.  New roof.  New siding on the garage.  New light fixtures.  Hardwood floors salvaged and refinished.  Should be up for sale in about 14 days


----------



## EastTexFrank

You guys are a lot braver and harder working than I am.  Seeing those before pictures, I would have walked away from that.  Best of luck and I hope you get your asking price.


----------



## Doc

Good job and good luck with selling.   I'm with Frank, looks like a bigger project than I'd want to tackle.


----------



## Melensdad

Biggest problem we encountered was my wife’s desire to paint all the woodwork WHITE. 

I think she may have learned a lesson?

Been fairly smooth, but the painting of the woodwork has occupied more time and money than she realized.


----------



## Melensdad

More and more progress.

TILE IS DONE except for the kitchen backsplash and that can't be done until after the counter tops are installed.  Counter top installation is set for Friday April 13th.  

Family room painting is 100% complete ... that room is now being cleaned ... carpet install for the family room is set for tomorrow morning.

3 bedrooms and living room are painted.  Kitchen is painted.  Hallway is painted.  

Still have 1 bathroom to paint.  It also needs the sink, vanity, faucet and toilet installed.  Basically it has a nice floor.  Nothing else!

The stair rail needs fresh paint too.  Probably a few touch ups here and there.

Laundry room in the basement will need paint.  That room is pretty ugly.  Not getting upgraded.  Its basic cinder block that has been previously painted.  Needs fresh paint.  Will get nothing more.

Almost all the new baseboards and door trim are installed.  

Started carting home tools today.  Going to need to buy a couple more tool carry bags if this is going to continue (_which seems very likely_).


----------



## FrancSevin

If you are changing out the toilets, might I suggest the Kohler No Clog. It cost about $340.00 which is $200 over a builder grade toilet. But it completely changes the look and value appearance of the bathroom.
https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...F2A6A76CF2C60A27D42EF2A6A76CF2C6&&FORM=VRDGAR
 I am remodeling 3bathrooms in my home.  One is done and has the Kohler.  I went ahead and bought 2 more because they look good and work well.  Also because they were on sale over a year ago for $239.


----------



## Doc

Looking good Bob.   If you don't mind sharing, how did you find this house?  Sheriff's auction?


----------



## Doc

FrancSevin said:


> If you are changing out the toilets, might I suggest the Kohler No Clog. It cost about $340.00 which is $200 over a builder grade toilet. But it completely changes the look and value appearance of the bathroom.
> https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...F2A6A76CF2C60A27D42EF2A6A76CF2C6&&FORM=VRDGAR
> I am remodeling 3bathrooms in my home.  One is done and has the Kohler.  I went ahead and bought 2 more because they look good and work well.  Also because they were on sale over a year ago for $239.


Gerber comfort height beat out Kohler in a flushing competition our dealer showed us. Gerber cost $250 a couple years ago when we bought the last one we needed.  We upgraded 3 bathrooms to the Gerber and have been thoroughly satisfied.   I'd buy which ever was cheaper of the Kohler or Gerber.  Both are quality products.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Melensdad said:


> This is not OUR project. It is HER project.


WOW how things have changed 
Just kidding ya


----------



## waybomb

I've been thinking of installing a couple Geberit in wall closet toilets. They have them in Europe and seem to work well even after eating and drinking like a king in Krakow.
https://www.geberitnorthamerica.com/products/

Anybody here have any experience with these in a home?


----------



## Melensdad

FrancSevin said:


> If you are changing out the toilets, might I suggest the Kohler No Clog. It cost about $340.00 which is $200 over a builder grade toilet...


We got a cheap toilet for $96.  Very modest home.  Modest throne for its future king.





Doc said:


> Looking good Bob.   If you don't mind sharing, how did you find this house?  Sheriff's auction?


Yes, sheriff's auction.





OhioTC18 said:


> WOW how things have changed
> Just kidding ya


Honestly I'm doing very little actual work.  Other than the tile I've contributed almost no real labor.


----------



## FrancSevin

Melensdad said:


> We got a cheap toilet for $96. Very modest home. Modest throne for its future king.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, sheriff's auction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly I'm doing very little actual work. Other than the tile I've contributed almost no real labor.



I have two of those in my warehouse for when and if the ones in my rental go. Or the lousy low flow toilets here at the factory die. But I still maintain it is a cheap but valuable upgrade when selling a house.

IMHO Bedrooms, family rooms and closets can be painted builder white. Cheap builder grade carpet, new and the same through out the house, is also okay. But bathrooms and kitchens sell the house.


----------



## Melensdad

FrancSevin said:


> ...
> 
> IMHO Bedrooms, family rooms and closets can be painted builder white. Cheap builder grade carpet, new and the same through out the house, is also okay. *But bathrooms and kitchens sell the house.*



Agreed.  But in THIS neighborhood these bathrooms are WELL ABOVE the neighborhood standards.  WELL ABOVE.  This house is the nicest house in the area now.  One of the largest too.  This is a very modest area.




PHOTOS of Basement Family Room, *before & after*


----------



## FrancSevin

Melensdad said:


> Agreed. But in THIS neighborhood these bathrooms are WELL ABOVE the neighborhood standards. WELL ABOVE. This house is the nicest house in the area now. One of the largest too. This is a very modest area.




 I get that.  And you are quite right.
Now if you could just turn those rooms right side up


----------



## Melensdad

Can't tell from the photos but the "drop" ceiling was torn out, new drywall ceiling with recessed can lights installed.  Ceiling height went from 7.5' to 7' 9.5" so we picked up over 3" of ceiling height and made it into a real "family room" instead of a basement room.

We also walled off the laundry area down there and separated it from the family room and the lower level bathroom.  So now you don't walk into the cement block walled laundry room to go to the nicely finished new bathroom.  Even the little hallway we built has a drywall ceiling & recessed lights.  Double wide louvered doors allow some light into the hallway from the laundry area's big glass block windows, which is a nice bonus too.




FrancSevin said:


> I get that.  And you are quite right.
> *Now if you could just turn those rooms right side up*



I like the thought of you laying on your side to look at the images.


----------



## Melensdad

More and more progress.

But now one set back.  

We are starting to clean up most rooms, kitchen is in the final phases as the counter top, sink, faucet and now the tile backsplash were just installed.  I finished grouting the long wall earlier today.  Short wall needs grout, maybe tomorrow, but certainly this weekend.  

But the bathroom has an unanticipated issue, the tub/shower faucet needs to come out.  That will require cutting the wall.  So now another project.  Not a catastrophe but plumbers will be replacing that, maybe tomorrow?  Maybe early next week.  And then a new fiberglass bathtub wall.


----------



## FrancSevin

I love the look of the kitchen but that sink won't hold water on it's side like that.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Flipped another one for ya


----------



## FrancSevin

OhioTC18 said:


> Flipped another one for ya


I have flipped a few houses but never got the knack of doing it in the literal sense. 

 Do they teach that at those Seminars?  I never went to them.


----------



## Melensdad

Put the house on the market late yesterday afternoon. 6 showings scheduled for today. Apparently the market is hot and inventory is low.


----------



## bczoom

Congrats Bob.  Yea, market seems tight.  I pulled up our zip code and there's only 3 houses.
Working on buying another house ourselves.  Private sale to keep realtors away.


----------



## Melensdad

Well my RE Agent (_who is my partner in some of my dealings_) has already said that he was told to expect an offer from the first people who saw the house.  Next showing is at 1pm Central time.  

The lovely Mrs_Bob is very excited.  She wants to do another one.

I'd post some of the completed "after" photos but there is no clue what side of the photo will be UP


----------



## FrancSevin

Melensdad said:


> Well my RE Agent (_who is my partner in some of my dealings_) has already said that he was told to expect an offer from the first people who saw the house. Next showing is at 1pm Central time.
> 
> The lovely Mrs_Bob is very excited. She wants to do another one.
> 
> I'd post some of the completed "after" photos but there is no clue what side of the photo will be UP


 
 Oh, I imaging OHIOTC could re-flip them for yah.

 Nice work MD.  Really nice work.


----------



## Melensdad

FrancSevin said:


> Oh, I imaging OHIOTC could re-flip them for yah.
> 
> Nice work MD.  Really nice work.



Honestly my wife & her sister did a lot of the grunt work, painting, cleaning, drywall patching and even installing simple light and plumbing fixtures.

They had trouble wiring the fan lights so I did that for them, and I did the floor and wall tile.  Really I didn't do a heck of lot of actual work.  They even trimmed the bushes and tore out dead shrubbery.


----------



## Melensdad

Just accepted an offer on the house.  Full price offer with a couple minor concessions.  Net offer will end up being about 2% below the full price.  Very happy with the offer.  Far more than I expected.  

The lovely Mrs_Bob wants to do another one.


----------



## Doc

Congrats to the lovely Mrs Bob and to you Bob.  Way to go.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Melensdad said:


> Just accepted an offer on the house.  Full price offer with a couple minor concessions.  Net offer will end up being about 2% below the full price.  Very happy with the offer.  Far more than I expected.
> 
> The lovely Mrs_Bob wants to do another one.



Great news about the sale!

Wanting to do another?  Maybe not so great.


----------



## Melensdad

Doc said:


> Congrats to the lovely Mrs Bob and to you Bob.  Way to go.



If she keeps this up it might kill me


----------



## Melensdad

*UPDATE: * Deal to sell the house* fell apart* a few days ago (_closing was scheduled for next week_).

We re-listed the house yesterday.  Got another offer yesterday.  That offer is not quite as good as the offer we previously accepted.  Not sure if we will counter offer or wait as we have 2 more interested parties looking at the house today.  

A window is broken on the front of the house.  A bird hit it?  Not really sure.  Either way its $200 for a new thermo-pane window to be installed.  

I had hoped to be done with house a month ago but various design choices held up listing, still it went pretty smooth.  There is plenty of interest in the house so we have expectations of a good offer in fairly short order.

*
--------------------------- AND ------------------------
*​

I bought my wife another house to fix & flip.  This one is in the town of Griffith, a somewhat more rural/suburban setting.  3/4 acre lot.  Cape Cod.  3 bed/1.5 bath.  2 car detached garage with a fenced yard in a modest, quite, well kept neighborhood.  

Newest project pictured below, we take possession next week ... the lovely Mrs_Bob hasn't been inside yet but is already talking about moving a load bearing wall


----------



## Melensdad

UPDATE OF THE UPDATE ... got another offer this morning, broker has not forwarded it yet, but he said on the surface it appears to be a full price offer.  There will be 3 more showings today too.


----------



## Melensdad

Melensdad said:


> UPDATE OF THE UPDATE ... got another offer this morning, broker has not forwarded it yet, but he said on the surface it appears to be a full price offer.  There will be 3 more showings today too.



So 3 offers yesterday.  All very similar.  We countered the best with a couple slight changes and sent that off last evening for their consideration.

More people are lining up to view the house.  The lovely Mrs_Bob was there while the window repair man showed up to replace broken glass.  A couple showed up for their 2nd viewing.  Told her they are coming back for a third.  If they don't hurry up it might be sold before they can see it again.

I never realized this market is such a hot market for sellers.

This whole area is hopping.  Anything with 3 bedrooms/2 bathrooms in the mid-price ranges is selling in days, not weeks.  Foreclosures that fit that description are being bid up in price.  New construction is booming along the edge of suburbia in my area too ... mostly mid-price neighborhoods popping up with some higher end scattered around too.  Lower price properties seem to be sticking to the older neighborhoods, but 'lower price' is a relative term in this market.  

Honestly I'm wondering if there is going to be another real estate bubble in a year, two or 3?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

It was kind of the same market up here for a while. Before we bought the house we're in, we looked at several and put in an offer on one that was actually 25k over the asking price with no conditions. Someone else had bid more. Things have slowed down a bit but are still moving. 

We had a huge building boom here when that happened that basically flooded the market with new builds around the 400k mark. 

We're keeping a close eye on the market  now as we're planning on upgrading to something more in the country with amenities that will be suitable to my mobility issues.


----------



## Melensdad

We now have an accepted offer on the house.  Hopefully putting a successful end to this first chapter in my wife's new venture.  This is actually $1500 higher than the prior accepted offer.  So we got inconvenienced by about a money but made a bit of extra money in the process.  Could have been a lot worse.  Closing date is now set for '_no later than July 16_' on the sale of this house.

In the mean time the closing date on the newly acquired house we are buying is set for this Wednesday, June 20.  

My hope is to make it a quick flip, the lovely Mrs_Bob is now dreaming again.  So not sure what will happen to this house.  We don't know the condition, don't know the damage, so really we need to assess it and see how much work needs to be done.  There are rumors the former owner is still in prison?  Not sure if he was ever formally evicted by the bank we bought the house from so my lawyer is now double checking.  Its very possible its full of furniture and livable, its very possible its been emptied, its very possible that it has been damaged.  From the exterior it all looks like the photos above, blinds are all closed, no way to tell about the inside until we get a locksmith to drill out the locks.


----------

